# Yes or no to this surge (X3)?



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

It's at the Galleria Mall, and the movie theaters. So tempting but I just want to stay home tonight without having to worry about anything. I checked the map on the passenger side and there were only three drivers out lol!


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Are you serious???? I'd kill to see that blood stain on my map...we barely get above a 2.0x during the crazy busy bar hours...and you're just sitting at home.


----------



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

Merc7186 said:


> Are you serious???? I'd kill to see that blood stain on my map...we barely get above a 2.0x during the crazy busy bar hours...and you're just sitting at home.


The Galleria is a crazy place. I spent Friday night picking up people there on a rainy night. Almost got hit head on over there. We have two major roadways coming together as well as two highways.

I'll definitely be driving on Black Friday though.

Another problem for me is that parking at my apartment becomes limited later in the evening and it is difficult to find a spot. If we had our garage cleared out of moving boxes it would have been a different story.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

As you drive closer it will slowly disappear.


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

Driver2448 said:


> It's at the Galleria Mall, and the movie theaters. So tempting but I just want to stay home tonight without having to worry about anything. I checked the map on the passenger side and there were only three drivers out lol!


Better hope Team Fresno doesn't catch wind of this... they'll be sleeping in their cars and driving the wrong way down one ways all over Sacto this weekend.


----------



## JayAre (Nov 19, 2016)

#TeamCentralValley here, will all be up in SF this weekend and the peninsula.


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

Of course you will. Leave your tags at home but don’t forget the fabreeze, fellas.


----------

